
Firebase expands to become a unified app platform - seedifferently
https://firebase.googleblog.com/2016/05/firebase-expands-to-become-unified-app-platform.html
======
olivier_allouch
parse-server is open source, and you can plug anything back to it. Eg:for
files, use s3, azure, google cloud...

